# HOLY $H!T Snowboarder Collides with Snowcat at Mammoth Mountain, Loses Leg



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

yikes... Why are there groomers when the run is still open? shes not a newbie, she has a pass so i duno how this happens, freak accident. That blows... for both the driver and her and her family. That driver now has that guilt for the rest of his life.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

it was prob parked and she ran into it...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowcats running during operating hours at a resort is pretty common place. Especially one the size of Mammoth. The take care to stay to the sides and give as wide a berth to skier traffic as possible. Of course that doesn't account for a jack ass snowcat operator or a jackass snowboarder.

Pretty steep price to pay either way. My hunch is that it was her fault, but there is no real way to tell by that article. Could easily be the other way around.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

beeping noises, flashing lights, big fucking yellow snow cat and she still hit it.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Ouch!  Sorry to hear that. The only way I can Imagine this happening is if she fell or was cut off upslope of the cat while going at a pretty fast speed and then was unable to stop herself from sliding into the front of it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tiller is on the rear of the cat.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

..... never call last run....


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> ..... never call last run....


lol :thumbsup:East§ide likes this


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> ..... never call last run....


Damn it, you beat me to it!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> ..... never call last run....


true story, I never take " one last run" or just one more lap, hit the triple one more time etc.

Murphy's law will always turn up the gravity immediately after saying those words.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> beeping noises, flashing lights, big fucking yellow snow cat and she still hit it.



I am glad someone said it out loud. after all it is a fucking SNOW CAT. It's not like there small or camoflauged.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe it was the electric model in all winter camo paint.... That would throw off the typcal bright RED with LOUD AS FUCK diesel motor that would be expected of a typical snow cat...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Any cat that operates during day time has a flashing light and a loud beeper on it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> ..... never call last run....


Two more.........skip the last!


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

welp... you never know...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

The whole story said something about the snowcat coming around a corner, staying to the left of the slope. She must've been bombing it full tilt (aka OUT OF CONTROL) to catch the back end of it if it was already on the left side of the run.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Possible explanations:

She had music blaring (one of the reasons why I don't listen to music, so I can hear my surroundings)

Wearing dark tinted goggles so flashing didn't catch her attention good enough in her peripherals

Visibility that day could have been low

She was going too fast

She got air around a roller or something and landed on the cat

She just plain was not paying attention


Either way, that sucks balls.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Leo said:


> Possible explanations:
> 
> She had music blaring (one of the reasons why I don't listen to music, so I can hear my surroundings)
> 
> ...


Even with the highest grade audio you'll hear that beeping over it along with the rumble of the engine.

No matter how dark your goggles are you'll still see the flashing unless she's wearing wielding glasses.

Low visibility wouldn't hide a cat.

Blind roller maybe but would have heard the cat and more than likely that roller would have to be so fucking abrupt and huge she had to have her head up her ass not to notice it. 

Not paying attention highly probable as people are stupid.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not paying attention highly probable as people are stupid.


Ding ding ding WINNER!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not paying attention highly probable as people are stupid.


This. How many people, some very intelligent ones, just check their brain at the door when they go on a ski trip? It's freakin' time to go play at Disneyland and let all common sense fly out the door. Every time I go to a resort during high season I see it in spades. Doctors acting like 3 year olds. It's ridiculous. Pretty hard to think the snowcat driver is at fault, but there are instances where they could contribute to the accident.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Even though this is a sad incident, I still cant figure out how the hell do you not miss a big hulking, noisy ass cat... you could see AND hear that thing from the next freaking mountain let alone the same damn run! I'm sorry for losing her leg, but was she sleep snowboarding??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think she was interesting in checking out adaptive snowboarding and wanted first hand experience...


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

omg crazy how lucky that boarder was jumping over it


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Since we are on this topic........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was honestly terrifying


----------



## r1chard (Mar 25, 2011)

East§ide said:


> that was honestly terrifying


I was thinking the same thing...

I can't believe it. And he didn't even look back after he landed to think "OMG, what just happened??"... wow.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

r1chard said:


> I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> I can't believe it. And he didn't even look back after he landed to think "OMG, what just happened??"... wow.


probably coz he knew the cat was there mid-air or while hitting the ramp up.. if he was like me on a crazy day, he must have thought "fuck it, I'm jumping over that cat.. I think I can make it" :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I used to do this thing when I was a noob where i'd head towards an object i was trying to avoid because i was looking at it. Pretty bad habit in trees, bad with a patrol on a sled, really really bad in a head on with a cat?


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I almost ran into a snowmobile this weekend. He was going up the left side of a trail where the trail goes around the corner, he was blinded by my view due to the hill and when I came around I thought for a second I was going to dive out of the way but realized he was going super slow otherwise it would have been a close dodge.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

He was probably just pissed that he didn't hit the trick he was going for... stood up real quick told his broskis that he landed that shit proceeded to the lodge.... got laid.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Since we are on this topic........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that video is fake. you can tell by the way it skips at the 8 second mark.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> that video is fake. you can tell by the way it skips at the 8 second mark.


You sure about that? Looks pretty real to me.....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've never seen snowcats operational during the day, but plenty of snowmobiles riding up narrow cattracks. Very easy to avoid them, but I could see maybe how some freak accident could occur, or someone who just plain sucks and misinterprets the way the snowmobile is turning.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd agree bout it being fake look at the riders reaction and also the cat drivers reaction no one looks back or acts like anything happened.


----------

